

How NOT to use FriendFeed like Twitter - flamontagne
http://behindtheclock.timmyontime.com/post/96803044/simple-recipe-to-make-friendfeed-useful

======
dan_sim
At first, I thought that you could secure the different "lists" (personal,
professional) for different users. I would have use the public list to post to
twitter and the "profesionnal" list to share with my colleague. That's really
not that way. There are things that I don't want to share on twitter that I
want to share on friendfeed so I have to maintain two different accounts. But,
congrats to FF for the IM and remember that Twitter failed at it completly.

------
flamontagne
Maybe FF should market their product to clearly differenciate them from
Twitter... giving more importance to private groups and small communities for
example.

